# Florida Coffee shops



## coffeeman (Mar 20, 2010)

Hi all,

I'm off to Florida in a few weeks and wondered if there are any coffee shops anyone could recommend please?

Any recommendations would be appreciated.

thanks


----------



## marknewham (Oct 9, 2018)

8 years later but did you find any?


----------



## marknewham (Oct 9, 2018)

Or can any recommend any in Southern Florida? Miami and The Florida Keys


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Miami yep my fave was Vice Bean City, Panther Coffee was ok, and over North Miami Alaska Coffee Roasters.


----------



## Grae (Dec 24, 2017)

I'm heading there in a few weeks, will look out for these. A quick scan on the Beanhunter app comes up with a few suggestions too.

Any other suggestions? I'll be travelling around the Keys, Miami and Orlando.

Not spent much time in the US but what's the best quality big chain coffee?


----------

